# Am Staff Bloodlines



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I am planning a breeding with a Bluprints dog, which is heavy on dogs from King of Rings, and Castle Rock (looks to have a lot of KOR blood in there also). Are there any health issues or temperament problems you have heard of? I see a lot of health testing, which AKC folks are good about, but not much else. 

I want to do a complete outcross from my bitch, who is mostly Gaff and Larum. This breeding achieves that, for sure. I hope for some really hard working Pitterstaffs out of it. They will only be UKC registerable, however, unless AKC opens up the studbooks sometime soon. (doubtful!) 

Any insights or advice on these lines? 

Thank you guys!!!


----------

